# Oh Go On Then.... <pics>



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Heres my old jelopy...


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

very nice like the first pc [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

That is stunning! Where did you get your boost pipes painted done if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

The boost pipe is polished, the red pipes are Forge and the inlet manifold was sprayed black by your truely using hammerite smooth black spray


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

classic dean photo's

lovely looking car


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

That 1st pic looks awesome mate.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hope to see you at Ace CAfe mate, really looking forward to seeing your car.


----------



## Paulborg888 (Apr 17, 2008)

nice pics mate awsome car what rims are those?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

They're called BBS Challengers.... you'll never see a bad word said about them on this forum


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sweet Adam!! 8)

Looking forward to seeing your car!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

oh noooooo another person looking forward to seeing it.... I hope it lives up to what yr all expecting lol


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey, I aint that bovered!!...lol :wink:

Although It looks like you've put a lot of work into her 

Regards,

Martin


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> The boost pipe is polished, the red pipes are Forge and the inlet manifold was sprayed black by your truely using hammerite smooth black spray


Lol i was expecting it to be powder coated!

A very stupid question but i take it you took it off the car to paint? I really want to do mine but cant be without the car long enough to get it off. Think i'll have to buy another to paint...


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I did it on the car!

Ask suraj or naresh I did it infront of them


----------

